# ED Report (335i Coupe Montego/Coral)



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Interesting:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/radimek/1454163941/in/set-72157601936315241/

didn't know there is more than 1 Pietà!

The one in St Peter's Basilica is only the most famous one, not the only one.


----------



## radims (May 12, 2007)

coontie said:


> Interesting: http://www.flickr.com/photos/radimek/1454163941/in/set-72157601936315241/
> didn't know there is more than 1 Pietà!
> The one in St Peter's Basilica is only the most famous one, not the only one.


Actually I believe there are 3 different Michelangelo's Pieta sculptures - 1st in Milan (his early work), 2nd in Rome (the most famous one from your post) and 3rd in Florence (my picture) that he created at the end of his life - interesting fact about this one: he supposedly depicted his own face in the figure of Joseph (my pic) ...


----------

